
Evolving the look of Google Maps - alexandros
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2009/10/evolving-look-of-google-maps.html
======
nsrivast
I spent a whole summer looking at that map of downtown London (I was living in
the area) and feeling a vague sense of frustration in finding tube stops,
restaurants, and local roads. But I could never have identified the specific
aspects of the UI that rankled me. I'm glad there are people who can.

------
gbookman
They're really making Google Maps smarter. Making the major thoroughfares
stand out more is really clever and intuitive. Accounting for road width is
also a huge improvement, especially for cities.

All in all, these changes make Google Maps work more like you'd expect it to.
That might be why it doesn't seem that impressive on first glance.

